# [Tinycore] Netcard config howto



## killerkirsche (4. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab mich letztens umentschieden auf tinycore zu wechseln.
Ich wollte ein einfaches, schlichtes linux mit einer schlichten gui.
Dieses riesige *blink**blink* von gnome hab ich satt und auch ubuntu im ganzen.

Nun hab ich also Tinycore gebootet und wollte online gehen.
Problem:
Die Netcard config.
Wie ist die zu bedienen? bei google fand ich nix.
Die informationen zu meinem Netzwerk habe ich (sagt mir ja winXP)

```
Physikalische Adresse
IP-Adresse
Subnetzmaske
Standardgateway
DHCP-Server
Lease erhalten
Lease läuft ab
DNS-Server
WINS-Server
```

Es handelt sich bei der Karte um
Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network 


Also wie zur hölle kann ich das ding einstellen?
Wenn ihr keine antwort wisst, aber mir dafür ne andere distri empfehlen könnt, mit den selben eigenschaften wie tinycore, dann is mir das auch lieb (Ja ich kenne distrowatch).

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (7. September 2009)

Mir hat PuppyLinux sehr gefallen: http://www.puppylinux.org/ Es ist allerdings nicht gar so klein, wie TinyCore.
Bei dieser Distribution werden all deine Konfigurationen (ausser X, glaube ich) in einem Image gespeichert, das dann beim Start ins RAM geladen wird. Somit fährt das Teil recht schnell hoch.

grz sadi


----------



## killerkirsche (10. September 2009)

puppylinux selbst, ist nich so mein ding.
damn small linux sah gut aus, kam aber nich mit inet klar


----------



## zeroize (11. September 2009)

Hat der Kernel den deine Netzwerkkarte erkannt? Dafür musst du lspci und iwconfig/ifconfig installiert haben und die Ausgaben der Programme durchsehen.
Dann kannst du mit iwconfig das meiste konfigurieren und mit wpa_supplicant WPA/2 Verbindungen aufbauen.


----------



## killerkirsche (11. September 2009)

iwconfig war nicht dabei.
bei keiner.
Das war das was mcih am meisten störte


----------

